# Are Jamis bikes any good?



## dpivas (Mar 31, 2014)

So I am in the market for a new bike after my GT Avalanche 2.0 was stolen :madmax:

I have come across a Jamis Dakar XC sport and it is within my budget. The only brands I know anything about are GT and Specialized, so I need your help.

I understand this is a lower end bike based off of the price (and name) and the Shimano Alivio components, but that's okay because I'm only an intermediate rider. I was thinking of getting this bike and upgrading the gear/shifter/derailleur system (or whatever its called) and the fork and what not over the long term. 

Is this a doable idea or would it be a general waste of time and money?


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

Jamis makes some nice bikes. Are you looking for anything particular feature or pricewise? There are many online bike companies that make great bikes for the prices.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Careful, they have a history of broken chainstays. I broke one and know two other people who also did.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Upgrading a bike is usually not the cheapest way to do things, if you know you will be riding a lot it is better to save up and get a better group then alivio.

Try Deore or x5,7 for improved functionality and longevity.


----------



## MrMentallo (Apr 10, 2013)

I've heard the chainstay thing too. I've also had a Jamis Exile hardtail since 2005 and only this year retired it. The only reason I replaced it was I wanted a hardtail with a slacker head angle and a replaceable derailleur hanger. The frame besides the normal dings on a 9 year old steel bike was in perfect shape and I weigh 200 lbs and ride aggressively. I still have it to build up as a loaner bike or for something more XC oriented if I am feeling like taking it easy (which isn't often). I have no problems with Jamis as long as you understand that they are midrange bikes at best. If you are looking for a really kick ass bike, look elsewhere. They do the job, but won't win any prizes for being best in class.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

jeffw-13 said:


> Careful, they have a history of broken chainstays. I broke one and know two other people who also did.
> 
> View attachment 881282


What year(s) were the chainstays a problem? I've heard the problem has long been fixed, but what do I know??


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

This was a 2010.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Jamis makes fine bikes. I have 2, and have ridden the crap out of them. My '04 Dakar XLT did have a cracked chainstay, but Jamis replaced the rear triangle free of charge, and I haven't had any problems since.

Good luck!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes I shouldve added that Jamis also replaced mine with no drama or static. Good service on their end. I think they used the same yoke on all their swingarms then just welded the appropriate chainstay for the bike it was going on. The weld was the weak link.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I broke 2 swingarms. Both 2011 model year. Jamis replaced both quickly and without charge. The second one was replaced with the new swingarm design and it is much beefier. The welds were the weak link, but they did really beef it up and its a much larger tube diameter, which increases strength quite a bit, as well as having a lot more area to weld to. I feel pretty confident that they've fixed it, finally...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Yes I shouldve added that Jamis also replaced mine with no drama or static. Good service on their end. I think they used the same yoke on all their swingarms then just welded the appropriate chainstay for the bike it was going on. The weld was the weak link.


Yeah, mine cracked right at the weld, same place as in the picture. Although it wasn't a catastrophic failure -- I only saw it when I was washing the bike. I was about 1 yr out of warranty, but Jamis still replaced for free (even paid labor for the LBS to install).


----------

